# General > Recipes >  orange extract

## gillygirl

Does anyone know of a shop here that sells orange extract? Tesco used to sell it but they have taken it off the shelf. :Frown:

----------


## Sandra_B

J A MacKays in Thurso? They seems to carry a wide range of baking things.

----------


## gillygirl

Thanks for this thought, but have already tried them and they don't have. :Wink:

----------


## rooby

Serendipity in Thurso is where I bought mine in Decemmber :Smile:

----------


## gillygirl

That's great. Hope they still have some, will get round there asap!! Many thanks ::

----------


## blackcat777

Got some in the scoop shop in Dempster Street Wick.  Well worth a

look for baking stuff

----------


## Dadie

Souters or whatever its called now..
J mackays
or the weigh to.... (whatever ..actually thought it was a weight watching thing before it opened) shop in Dempster st in Wick 
Tescos 
or try ASDA if you are going down as asda has better baking stuff.

----------

